# "Pimp My USMC KA-BAR"



## Gobbler Down (Aug 5, 2014)

Well...I know that to my "Ooorah" shouting brethren this may seem like kissing your Mother but I'm sure that doing this to a tried and true warrior knife is only marginally like kissing your cousin!

On a more serious note, this was a brand new KA-BAR yesterday and today its value has decreased exponentially.  Once it's driven off the lot and into my shop...price goes down.

I am going to re-gift this in the near future and when the time is right, some young warrior with an obvious souvenir from his travels is going to become the new owner.  I would like to thank Mark P. for sending me the knife and the idea to "Pimp" it out.

Cleaning this knife was a real pain.  Three hours in acetone was the final solution for just the coated blade.  It was only then that it peeled off like old paint.

I buffed the blade to a high luster, shaped the handle, diamonded up the butt cap in Army fashion, and file worked the blade.

The skulls are one of my touch marks acid etched electronically and chemically, followed by fingernail polish and ferric chloride.  Then after polishing, I  hand painted the eyes and teeth with gun blue to set it off.

I'll be happy to answer any questions you may have concerning the work.

"HOOAH!  GO ARMY!"


----------



## bbs383ci (Aug 6, 2014)

very cool.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2014)

That's true craftsmanship! Beautiful work!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 6, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## Larry Tillman (Aug 6, 2014)

That is very nice.  As a retired Army SGT I would be very honored to own that.  That is a treasure. Great work.


----------



## Gobbler Down (Aug 6, 2014)

Working a few ideas for the sheath but hit a brick wall...may just leave it as it is until that special eureka moment.
My sincerest thanks for the gracious comments, past and future....all questionable comments destined for deletion are to be submitted in triplicate and written with unobtainium ink.


----------



## Shug (Aug 6, 2014)

Great work! That sir is a treasure


----------



## flintlocker (Aug 6, 2014)

Looks like you found a way to get a silk purse from a sows ear, Very nice!
How did you go about the filework on a heat treated blade? 
Diamond files?


----------



## Gobbler Down (Aug 6, 2014)

flintlocker said:


> Looks like you found a way to get a silk purse from a sows ear, Very nice!
> How did you go about the filework on a heat treated blade?
> Diamond files?


Thank you....I use a 1/2 inch wheel on my knife grinder and a 30 micron belt.  I will post pictures in a few minutes.  You can also use a dremel tool with a small sanding drum that they sell, then use cutoff wheels to cut your vines.


----------



## flintlocker (Aug 6, 2014)

Gobbler Down said:


> Thank you....I use a 1/2 inch wheel on my knife grinder and a 30 micron belt.  I will post pictures in a few minutes.  You can also use a dremel tool with a small sanding drum that they sell, then use cutoff wheels to cut your vines.



Ah, I see.
I use a dremel to clean up after HT, but I see with a little patience how it would work.


----------



## tedsknives (Aug 7, 2014)

Great Craftsmanship


----------



## Bkeepr (Aug 7, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## Chief31794 (Aug 7, 2014)

Looks really good to me, all you need now is a Sheath with "USMC" and an Eagle, Globe and Anchor on it.

Chief


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 7, 2014)

Nice looking knife.


----------



## GAstumpshooter (Aug 7, 2014)

awesome


----------



## Gobbler Down (Aug 12, 2014)

....for those of you inquiring at my personal email.....YES...another KA-BAR is going to be posted in the near future.  Thank you for all of the wonderful accolades.
Respectful and humble,
GD


----------



## Acrossthepond (Aug 18, 2014)

Jim,

That is stunning, absolutley stunning.


----------



## Gobbler Down (Aug 18, 2014)

*Well "Hello" my British Friend!*



Acrossthepond said:


> Jim,
> 
> That is stunning, absolutley stunning.



Thank you my friend.  It is truly a pleasant surprise to hear from you.  I hope you and your family are doing well and your Spartan Son is recovering nicely.  I'm still holding out for the day that you say you have a layover in Alabama and we can down a pint.

All my best to you and yours.
Respectfully
Jim


----------



## bigelow (Aug 18, 2014)

Nice work. Thanks for your service.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 29, 2014)

Just awesome!


----------



## Gobbler Down (Aug 31, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Just awesome!



Thank you!


----------



## Gobbler Down (Sep 7, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Nice work. Thanks for your service.



Thank you my friend.


----------

